# Ginger Pride



## Anne (Aug 10, 2013)

*YESSS!!!!!   *It's high time we Ginger-haired ones stood up for our rights!!!  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-23643831

Are you a ginger???   Were you teased in school because of your red hair and freckles??  :hair:


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 10, 2013)

http://168.144.50.205/221bcollection/canon/redh.htm


----------



## nojmit (Aug 10, 2013)

i'm a carrot top also, or at least I was, it's pretty much dirty silver now.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 10, 2013)

.






It also reminded me of that world famous film 'The Quiet Man' 
(If you have not seen it make an effort to do so)

Here is a short clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=SH4OFXlvzKA

.​


----------



## That Guy (Aug 11, 2013)

I Love Jenny Lewis!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2013)

The first time I even heard the term 'ginger' was in reference to a cat...so I learned that all the reddish and white striped tabbies were called gingers.  Then I saw an episode on Southpark about gingers.  I've been a ginger by choice for the last thirty years, thanks to lady Clairol. layful:  Original color was brown with auburn highlights...now grey.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 11, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> The first time I even heard the term 'ginger' was in reference to a cat...so I learned that all the reddish and white striped tabbies were called gingers.  Then I saw an episode on Southpark about gingers.  I've been a ginger by choice for the last thirty years, thanks to lady Clairol. layful:



Yeah, I had never heard the term until I saw South Park, too.


----------



## Anne (Aug 11, 2013)

Ah, but remember Ginger....

View attachment 2049


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2013)

I remember Ginger, but the name never clicked with me.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2013)

Oops.....fftopic:


----------



## Anne (Aug 11, 2013)

Ginger jokes:

Q: What do you get when you cross a Jamaican and a ginger? 
A: A gingerbreadmon

Q: What do you call it when a redhead goes off the deepend?
A: a ginger snap.

Q: What do gingers look forward to later on in life? 
A: Grey Hair 

Q: What do you call a redheaded ninja?
A: a ginga

Q: Why are ginger kids lucky? 
A: They get their own room when they stay at Michael Jackson's house 

Q: How can two redheads become invisible in a crowd of three? 
A: When they're with a blonde. 

Q: Why do redheads take the pill? 
A: Wishful thinking. 

Q: What do you call a redhead with an attitude? 
A: Normal


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Warrigal (Aug 11, 2013)

I love red hair. In spite of having two red headed cousins I seem to have missed the ginger gene because not only did I get no red headed children, the grandkids are also non ginger.

By the way, in Oz we call red heads "Bluey".


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 11, 2013)

While we referred to Redheads as having ginger hair, we would never refer to them as a Ginger, or say "he's/she's Ginger", because that had very different connotation when I was young.
It was rhyming slang for Ginger Beer = Queer.   So if you called someone a Ginger back then they'd deck you. 



They were 'carrots', or more recently 'rangas', and redhaired men were invariably nicknamed Bluey.

The 'ranga' is short for Orangutan, not very PC, but very funny, and pretty much accepted by all now.  Even our last PM, a woman, was referred to as 'the Ranga'.

We still don't call them Gingers here as far as I've heard, just Rangas.

I used to wish for hair like my grandmother's.  It was that rich dark auburn and I loved it.  She had just begun to go grey in her late 60s and and it was still mostly auburn when she died in her 70s.  siiiiigh.  I got my first bunch of grey for my 30th birthday.  Damn!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2013)

Well-known comedian, Carrot Top...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well-known comedian, Carrot Top...



EEK!  That guy has always given me the creeps.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Aug 12, 2013)

View attachment 2062

Ginger Lassie  

And, for all you redheads out there:   http://redhairfacts.com/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2013)

Let's not forget the great Lucille Ball...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm sure Jenny Lewis won't mind . . . I'm also in love with Morgan Smith Goodwin


----------



## Rainee (Aug 19, 2013)

Aww gee whiz I have never been referred to as a red head or ginger but my hair is 
Auburn..if I eat too many carrots its worse


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 19, 2013)

_I have been colouring my hair red like the photo below for years _


----------



## TICA (Aug 19, 2013)

My ex was a redhead (much like carrot top) and one of my children has red hair but a really beautiful red with gold, brown and blond all combined.  One night years ago when she was about 15, she woke me up and said "look at my new hair".   I did and went back to sleep and truly thought I had dreamed the whole thing.   Got up in the morning and looked in her room and sure enough, she had cut it really short and dyed it blue/black.  It looked like one of the small motorcycle helmets.  Her reason was that red hair had become the "in thing" and she didn't like looking like everyone else who had dyed there hair red.   It grew out fast and she hasn't done it since but I thought she had ruined her beautiful head of hair for a while.


----------



## nan (Aug 19, 2013)

I quite like red or ginger hair.


----------

